# Clothing from www.oxendales.ie? product quality and credit terms & conditions?



## Lauren (16 Aug 2007)

Anyone purchased clothing from www.oxendales.ie? Some of the clothing looks nice but I'm unsure re quality as it could be costly to return. Anyone got any experience of quality of the products?


----------



## Danmo (16 Aug 2007)

*Re: Oxendales*

It's very hard to judge the quality from the photos. I bought a suit once (jacket and dress) and the dress wasn't even lined. I find catalogues are good for giving you ideas and then I go and get the equivalent in town where I can be sure I am happy with the fit etc. It's a bit of a hassle returning stuff to a cataglogue...


----------



## nutty nut (16 Aug 2007)

*Re: Oxendales*

The missus has bought a few times from them and I never heard any complaints (which is unusual )


----------



## ajapale (16 Aug 2007)

*Re: Oxendales*

Have you tried searching AAM for www.oxendales.ie ?

I seem to remember they were mentioned here some time back in that they are licenced money lenders and charge higher rates of interest than would be charged in the mainstream credit institutions.


----------



## foxylady (16 Aug 2007)

*Re: Oxendales*



ajapale said:


> Have you tried searching AAM for www.oxendales.ie ?
> 
> I seem to remember they were mentioned here some time back in that they are licenced money lenders and charge higher rates of interest than would be charged in the mainstream credit institutions.


 

Money lenders???? They are an online clothes catalogue


----------



## RedStix (16 Aug 2007)

*Re: Oxendales*

They're grand to be honest. But i find them a lot pricier than high street shops. 
Although a friend of mine would use it regularly for the plus sizes and finds it great as she finds it hard enough to get decent looking plus size clothes in the shops. They go from a size 12 up to a size 32.
I've never had any problems personally with returns and it only costs a couple of euro to return something as sometimes what i've ordered looks different (material & shape) to what i thought. Some stuff has been pretty good though, so for me i'd be 50/50 on it.


----------



## Merrion (16 Aug 2007)

*Re: Oxendales*

Apologies for piggy backing on this thread - but just wondered the same about Littlewoods (originally Family Album) re: quality/ returns etc? Is Oxendales better/ same/ worse with regards to quality/ service/ variety?


----------



## ajapale (16 Aug 2007)

*Re: Oxendales*



foxylady said:


> Money lenders???? They are an online clothes catalogue



Yes they are licenced money lenders as they extend credit on their traditional catalogue sales.

mail order catalog companies charging usury rates?


----------



## Bubbly Scot (16 Aug 2007)

*Re: Oxendales*

I bought a light summer jacket from Oxendales but sent it back, it cost about 80 euro but looked like a rag, nothing like the picture. I found them really expensive, so much so, I closed my account recently.

Now i have a Littlewoods account but only recently so can't comment on that yet.


----------



## aquila (16 Aug 2007)

*Re: Oxendales*

I've purchased from Oxendales for many years and buy most of my wide fitting shoes from them, which are usually fine. The quality of their clothing does tend to vary, but I buy mostly casual tops and skirts which are generally ok.  


 They are expensive, but until recently I could use my customer number to log in and buy from their much better value UK discount site [broken link removed] and bargain basement [broken link removed].  In the last few weeks I've been unable to log into either site, but can still order from both, by searching the sites and then entering item numbers on the Oxendales.ie site, where prices are automatically converted to Euros. Their Euro conversion rates are (and always were) a bit ridiculous, but no doubt 'free' delivery to Irish customers is factored into their calculations. For the past few years they've sent me a 20% discount code once a season which I've found also works with their discounted items. The interest rates on their 'personal accounts' are ridiculously high, but there's always the lesser evil of paying by credit card.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (16 Aug 2007)

*Re: Oxendales*

Now that's interesting, aquila. I might play around with that. When I say my account is "closed" I mean I cleared it, didn't close it as such. Although oxendales might well have done.
I don't want to use it for the ireland site but the discount shopping looks interesting. thanks.


----------



## aquila (16 Aug 2007)

*Re: Oxendales*

Funnily enough, I've never seen either of these sites advertised to their Irish customers and only found them by accident. In the past I've found items advertised at full price on Oxendales.ie, when they were greatly reduced on Discountworld, especially before Christmas. 

Prices often vary depending on the exact item code you enter and until recently most item codes from Discountworld and Crazy Clearance didn't work on the Irish site. Now all codes I've entered seem to work, and I'm crossing my fingers that it stays that way!


----------



## Tinker Bell (13 May 2010)

ajapale said:


> Have you tried searching AAM for www.oxendales.ie ?
> 
> I seem to remember they were mentioned here some time back in that they are licenced money lenders and charge higher rates of interest than would be charged in the mainstream credit institutions.



A friend has had an account for a number of years. 

Then about 18 months ago she had her hours cut and had trouble paying her bills. Her Oxendale bill was about €400  but kept getting bigger with no orders. 

She spoke to Oxendales and explained her situation. They said the extra charges were interest (?). They would not accept a standing order. They said that they would stop adding interest if she paid €50 pm. 

Because her DDs and SOs are taken out straight away. The remaining salary €150 is spent on food for the freezer and petrol and one newspaper on Sundays. Long story short, she now owes over €500 even though she has paid €200 off the initial bill which was about €400. Can this be really legal? 

I'm sure that if she knew that this operation was run by moneylenders (sky high rates etc), she would never have dealt with them. What advice, if any, can be given to her?


----------



## huskerdu (14 May 2010)

Tinker Bell said:


> I'm sure that if she knew that this operation was run by moneylenders (sky high rates etc), she would never have dealt with them. What advice, if any, can be given to her?



I have sympathy with your friend, but how can she not have known that they were lending her money. 
She bought something and didn't pay for it immediately. The terms and conditions make very clear that if you dont pay the bill immediately, yuou are being charged interest, Its the same as a credit card. 

As this is a very expensive form of credit, she needs to assess her complete financial situation and try to pay this off as quickly as possible, 

Maybe she would like to use the Money Makeover section here on AAM for advice.


----------



## Tinker Bell (14 May 2010)

Thanks for the reply huskerdu. She has asked her bank to forward all transactions on her debit card, and was told that she can collect the data on Monday. From what I've been told these "interest charges" are huge. I don't think she realised that, or read the small print, when joining. Is this not like the old song 'I owe my soul to the company store'?


----------

